# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ձեր տունն ինչպե՞ս եք ջեռուցում

## Rammstein

Հետաքրքիր է իմանալ` այսօրվա դրությամբ ով ինչով է տունը ջեռուցում:

_Վերջին գազի թանկացումներից հետո շատ մարդիկ վերադարձել են հին ու բարի ցախի վառարաններին (ոմանց անձամբ ճանաչում եմ): Արդյունքում ամենաշատը տուժում են անտառները, որոնք հատվում են ամեն ինչին համակերպվող ժողովրդի տները տաքացնելու համար:
Պետք ա մի հատ համազգային գազադուլ անել, տեսնել` էդ թանկացնողների դուրը գալիս ա՞:_ 

Ինչեւէ` թեման ոչ թե գազադուլ կազմակերպելու համար է (չնայած` նման թեմա էլ վատ չէր լինի ունենալ), այլ վերաբերում է տուն ջեռուցելուն, դրա եղանակներին` իրենց առավելություններով ու թերություններով: Թեմայում կարելի է քննարկել նաեւ տան ջերմային կորուստների նվազեցման եղանակները, ինչը ՀՀ-ում շատ արդիական հարց է, քանի որ հայ ազգային ճարտարապետության գլուխգործոցի` նորին մեծություն շուշաբանդի լայն տարածման պատճառով շատերը քանդել են իրենց տան ջերմամեկուսացված պատերի պատուհանները (ոմանք պատերն էլ հետն են քանդել) ու տեղադրել են դրանք պատշգամբի համար նախատեսված բարակ պատերի վրա: Հետո էլ բողոքում են, թե տվյալ սենյակը չի լինում տաքացնել:  :LOL: 

Հարցումը փակ եմ սարքում, քանի որ միտում չունեմ ուրիշի փողերը հաշվելու,  :Jpit:  բայց ով ուզում է, թող մանրամասնի:  :Smile: 

Մեկ էլ, թող ինձ ներեն արտերկրի բնակիչները, բայց հարցման մեջ չեմ ներառում ՀՀ-ում տարածում չգտած տարբերակները, ինչպիսին է, օրինակ` կենտրոնական ջեռուցումը (կաթսայատներով):

----------


## ed2010

Ջեռուցում եմ գազի կաթսայով, արդեն 3 տարի է, շատ գոհ եմ...

Հին ու "բարի" վառարաններին վերադառնալով չես կրճատում ծախսերը, ուղղակի ջեռուցում ես տան մի մասը... նույն ձևով կարելի է միացնել միայն մի սենյակի ջեռուցումը.. ծախսը նորից քիչ կլինի:

P.S. Գրածս ոչ մի ձևով չի արդարացնում գազի թանկացումը, խնդրում եմ սխալ չհասկանալ :-)

Ինչ վերաբերում է "շուշաբանդ" կոչվածին, մենք էլ ենք պատշգամբը փակել, օգտագործում որպես սենյակ, բայց մի քանի առաջ լուսամուտների տակը հաստացրեցինք պենոպլաստով ու "պլիտա"-ով.. էլ չի սառում..

----------

eduard30 (20.02.2011)

----------


## Lion

Բաքսիի հույսին ենք...

----------


## Rammstein

> Հին ու "բարի" վառարաններին վերադառնալով չես կրճատում ծախսերը, ուղղակի ջեռուցում ես տան մի մասը... նույն ձևով կարելի է միացնել միայն մի սենյակի ջեռուցումը.. ծախսը նորից քիչ կլինի:


Խոսքն այն մասին է, որ եթե որոշ մարդիկ առաջ գազի վառարան էին դնում (էլի տաքացնելով տան միայն մի հատվածը), ապա հիմա այդ գազի վառարանը չեն դնում, այլ դնում են ջերմության կետային աղբյուր, միայն թե գազով չաշխատող:  :Wink:   :Pardon:

----------


## ministr

Ամեն դեպքում , անգամ եթե նույն գումարնա ծախսվում գազի և ջերմության այլ աղբյուրի վրա ապա էլի նախընտրելին գազի կաթսայով ջեռուցումնա: Նույնիսկ եթե մի քիչ էլ թանկ լինի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մեր թաղամասի շենքերը գազաֆիկացված չեն, տաքացնում ենք էլեկտրաէներգիայով, նստում ա դորդ ու բեշ, հարևանների զգալի մասը փայտի վառարան են օգտագործում:

----------


## Kuk

Էլեկտրական պլիտայով` ինչպես հին ու բարի ժամանակներում  :Love:   :LOL:

----------


## My World My Space

Որոշեցի անկապից տեղադրեմ նաև ստեղ, որ մարդիկ կարենան քննարկեն....





> Երկուշաբթի օրը գնացի կոմունալ ծախսերը վճարելու....
> 
> Միայն  գազի ծախսը 52 000 դրամ էր... դե ինչ-որ ճիշտն ա, շատ ենք օգտագործում:  Ավելի լավ ա էդ փողը տամ գազին, քան մանկաբույժներին, որ եղբորս էրեխեքին  բուժեն.... բայց ահավոր շատ ա է անտերը....
> 
> Սկսեցի հաշվարկ անել:
> Գա՞զ, թե՞ հոսանք
> 
> ահա հաշվումներիս արդյունքները:
> 
> ...

----------

Lusinamara (17.02.2011), Rammstein (17.02.2011), Sophie (17.02.2011), Tig (17.02.2011), Ձայնալար (17.02.2011), չեզոք (13.02.2012)

----------


## Gayl

Դեռ վառարանի վրա եմ նստած, եթե գազի կաթսա լիներ ամենաքիչը 1.5 անգամ խնայողություն կանեինք, հեսա մուրազիս հասնեմ էտ էլ կանեմ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Tig

> Որոշեցի անկապից տեղադրեմ նաև ստեղ, որ մարդիկ կարենան քննարկեն....


Իհարկե լավ կլիներ, որ հնարավորություն ունենաինք տարբեր միջոցներով ջեռուցել, որպիսի հայռուսգազառտանման տարրերից կախված չլինենք:
Բայց դե ոնց ֆռում ենք, բոլոր տարրերն էլ նույն գարշելի նյութից են... բոլորին էլ պետքա փոխել:

հ.գ. պետք ա համապետական գազի բոյկոտ կազմակերպել...

----------

Ariadna (17.02.2011), ArmSOAD (17.02.2011), Lusinamara (17.02.2011), Rammstein (17.02.2011), Sophie (17.02.2011), Ձայնալար (17.02.2011)

----------


## ArmSOAD

Դե ինչ ասեմ, մենք էլ ենք ՀՌԳԱ-ի վրա նստած: Բայց իրոք, եթե լավ տքանալու ցանկություն ունես, ալտերնատիվ չկա: Հիմա որ հիշում եմ, նախքան գազը են յուղային էլեկտրական "պառավո"-ներն էին ու զզվելի, օդ չորացնող ռեֆլեկտորները, ու մեկա տանը սառնամանիք էր:

----------


## Կաթիլ

օրը մի քանի տասնյակ լիտր թեյով  :Love: 

դե գազի վառարան + էլ. պլիտա  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Դեռ վառարանի վրա եմ նստած, եթե գազի կաթսա լիներ ամենաքիչը 1.5 անգամ խնայողություն կանեինք, հեսա մուրազիս հասնեմ էտ էլ կանեմ


Մոռացել էի, որ ցախի վառարան էլ կա, գազը նկատի ունեի:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Մոռացել էի, որ ցախի վառարան էլ կա, գազը նկատի ունեի:


Բա տենց կարևոր բաները կմոռանա՞ն: Ես էլ մտածում էի փայտի վառարան ա  :LOL:

----------

Inna (17.02.2011)

----------


## davidus

> հ.գ. պետք ա համապետական գազի բոյկոտ կազմակերպել...


Տիգ ջան, բոյկոտը ինքնստինքյան ա ստացվելու ( (c) Գագիկ)... շրջապատումս Հովոն երևի են բազմաթիվ մարդկանցից մեկն էր, որ հունվարին կոնկրետ անակնկալի ա եկել ու սկսել ա գազը խնայողաբար օգտագործել։ (80 հազար, 120 հազար, շեֆի սեփական տանը 150 հազարի գազ էին վառել...)։  Էդքանին մենակ ես գիտեմ, բայց դու հլը պատկերացրու ինչքանին չենք ճանաչում։

Իրանք իրենց ձեռքով շուկային սպառման ծավալները կակ մինիոմում 30%-ով քցեցին։ Իսկ դա մեծ թիվ ա։ Գյուղերում ընդհանրապես կհրաժարվեն, մնում են միքանի խոշոր քաղաքներ, դրանք էլ կամաց-կամաց կանցնեն էլ.հոսանքին։

Արդյունքում պարզ կդառնա, որ Իրանից եկող գազը մեզ լրիվ հերիք ա  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա տենց լարևր բաները կմոռանա՞ն: Ես էլ մտածում էի փայտի վառարան ա


Որ փայտի զահլեն ունենայի հաստատ փայտ կվառեի, բայց որ հիշում եմ հին վախտերը ինֆակտ ա խփում :LOL:

----------

Դարք (18.02.2011)

----------


## Kita

Հով օրինակ մեր գործի տեղը 2 օդորակիչ կա, բայց չեն հերիքում 30ի վրա միացրած, հետը համ էլ միացնում ենք տեներ ու կալարիֆեր :Dntknw:  
Էտ տան պռոեկտից էլ գալիս, մեր տունը երևի պիտի սաղ սենյակներում դրվեր :Jpit: 
Հետո մոռացել ես հաշվարկել էն փաստը, որ բաքսին էլ է հոսանքով միանում :Jpit: 
Մենք էս ամիս մուծել ենք 42000 գազ + 15000 լույս :Jpit:  Լույսը վաշե աբսուրդ է, որտև ամառ ձմեռ մի 2000 տարբերությամբ է, բայց ամեն դեպքում 12000 լույսն էլ է  էլի շատ :Shok: 
Հետո նույնիսկ եթե մարդիկ անցնեն էլեկտրոէներգիային, էտ էլ կթանկացնեն :Jpit:

----------

Tig (17.02.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Հետո նույնիսկ եթե մարդիկ անցնեն էլեկտրոէներգիային, էտ էլ կթանկացնեն


դե քանի չեն թանկացրել, սուսուփուս անցեք.....  :Jpit:

----------


## Kita

> դե քանի չեն թանկացրել, սուսուփուս անցեք.....


Դավայ օդորակիչների փողը տուր, յա ռադսծյու :Jpit: 
Բայց իտոգի իմ սենյակը մեկ է նորմալ չի տաքանա :LOL:  Իսկ էն մյուս կոմը հա տաք է :Angry2:

----------


## murmushka

չգիտեմ ինչքանով է համապատասխանում իրականությանը, բայց մի քանի աղբյուրներից լսել եմ, որ հունվար ամսվա համար ներքին հրաման է իջեցվել, ու բոլոր ցուցոմնունքները շատ են նշված: Օրինակ մեր բնակարանը, ինքը շաաաատ տաք բնակարան է 1 սենյականոց, դեկտեմբեր ամսին մուծել ենք 11 000 դրամ գազ ու 2500 դրամ էլեկտրոէներգիա: Այս ամիս, որ ոչինչ չի փոխվել, ոչ բնակիչների թիվը, ոչ էլ մի այլ կարգի ցուրտ է եղել , մուծել ենք գազի համար 21.000 դրամ և լույս-7500 դրամ
մի փոքր տարօրինակ էր

----------

Tig (18.02.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

Կարդացի...ժողովուրդ լացս գալիս ա: Մեր լույսը էնքան քիչ են բերել: 3300 դրամ: Սրանք մեզ լրիվ աղքատի տեղ են դրել:
 :Sad: 
Թեմայի շրջանակներից դուրս չգալու համար ասեմ, որ գազով ենք տաքացնում:

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, ո՞նց եք հաջողացնում տենց քիչ հոսանք սպառել:  :Think: 
Մեր մոտ ամառները միջինում 7-9 հազար ա բռնում  :Shok: , բայց առանձնապես ոչ մի շատ սպառող սարք չունենք:
Դե հիմա էլ, որ հոսանքով ենք տունը տաքացնում` բնականաբար մի քիչ ավել` 17,000-ի կարգի:  :Sad: 

Հետոքրքիր ա, որ էն էլեկտրոնային հաշվիչներից դնենք, էլի կարում ե՞ն ավել գրեն:  :Think:

----------


## V!k

իսկ մեք որ գազով ենք տաքացնում տունը (գազի կաթսա), հունվար ամսին գազը եկել էր մոտ 30.000ի կարգի  :Shok: , հոսանքը 17.000, բայց դեկտեմբերին նույն կերպ էինք օգտագործել և՛ հոսանքը, և՛ գազը, ու  2-ը իրար հետ մոտ 15000 պակաս էր եկել, ես հունվար ամսին իսկականից աչքիս ավել են բոլորինը հաշվել, էլի եմ լսել բողոքներ :Angry2:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Ժող, ո՞նց եք հաջողացնում տենց քիչ հոսանք սպառել*: 
> Մեր մոտ ամառները միջինում 7-9 հազար ա բռնում , բայց առանձնապես ոչ մի շատ սպառող սարք չունենք:
> Դե հիմա էլ, որ հոսանքով ենք տունը տաքացնում` բնականաբար մի քիչ ավել` 17,000-ի կարգի: 
> 
> Հետոքրքիր ա, որ էն էլեկտրոնային հաշվիչներից դնենք, էլի կարում ե՞ն ավել գրեն:


 :LOL:  Մենք էս պահին երկու հոգով ենք դրանից ա, թե չէ միշտ էլ շատ ենք հոսանք սպառել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում հոսանքը գազից ձեռնտու է:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Աչքիս գազի սպառումը կարգին նվազել ա՝ սկսել են 16-րդ թաղամասի շենքերը քազաֆիկացնել: Մինչև էդ չէին անում պատճառաբանելով ծխարատների բացակայությունը: Ո՞վ ա խաբար հաշվիչի փողը գազի ծախսից դուրս գալի՞ս ա: Եթե չի գալիս, թքելու եմ իրանց վրա էլ իրանց գազի վրա էլ:

----------


## Kita

Բայց բարձրահարկերում խի են գազ քաշում, մի տեսակ հեչ ապահով չի...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բարձրահարկն ու ցածրահարկը ի՞նչ կապ ունի, Կիտ:

----------


## Kita

> Բարձրահարկն ու ցածրահարկը ի՞նչ կապ ունի, Կիտ:


անվտանգությունից ելնելով...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հասկացա, ուզում եմ հասկանալ բարձրահարկում վթարի հավանականությունը ավելի մեծ ա, թե ուղղակի ավելի շատ մարդ ա տուժում վթարի դեպքում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kita

> Հասկացա, ուզում եմ հասկանալ բարձրահարկում վթարի հավանականությունը ավելի մեծ ա, թե ուղղակի ավելի շատ մարդ ա տուժում վթարի դեպքում


Օրինակ ես ինչքան լսել էի, որ չեն քաշում, որովհետև վթարի հավանականությունն էլ է ավելի մեծ, շատ մարդ տուժելը էտ ինքնստինքյան:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Օրինակ ես ինչքան լսել էի, որ չեն քաշում, որովհետև վթարի հավանականությունն էլ է ավելի մեծ, շատ մարդ տուժելը էտ ինքնստինքյան:


 Բա մենք սառե՞նք  :Jpit: : Մեր տունը, օրինակ, հնարավոր չի հոսանքով տաքացնել: Բավականին մեծ ու շատ ցուրտ առաջին հարկ ա, միայն գազի կաթսան կարող ա տաքացնել:

 Հետո էլ` Երևանում շատ քիչ են 5 հարկանի շենքերը, մեծամասնությունը 9 և ավելի հարկանի են: Նենց որ` չեն կարող չգազաֆիկացնել թեկուզ իրենց գրպանի համար (հլը սառող ժողովուրդը հեչ):

----------


## Kita

> Բա մենք սառե՞նք : Մեր տունը, օրինակ, հնարավոր չի հոսանքով տաքացնել: Բավականին մեծ ու շատ ցուրտ առաջին հարկ ա, միայն գազի կաթսան կարող ա տաքացնել:
> 
>  Հետո էլ` Երևանում շատ քիչ են 5 հարկանի շենքերը, մեծամասնությունը 9 և ավելի հարկանի են: Նենց որ` չեն կարող չգազաֆիկացնել թեկուզ իրենց գրպանի համար (հլը սառող ժողովուրդը հեչ):


դրա համար ավելի հարմար կլիներ, եթե շենքերը իրենց կածելնիները ունենային:
Զեյթունում կան նմանատիպ շենքեր: Ավելի մատչելի ու ապահով:

----------


## Rammstein

> Օրինակ ես ինչքան լսել էի, որ չեն քաշում, որովհետև վթարի հավանականությունն էլ է ավելի մեծ, շատ մարդ տուժելը էտ ինքնստինքյան:


Կիտ ջան, էական տարբերություն չկա` բարձրահարկ ա, թե չէ, եթե Աստված չանի, մեկի տունը պայթի, սենց թե նենց շենքը տուժում ա:
Իհարկե կան որոշ տիպի բազմահարկեր (օրինակ` հարկերի բարձրացման մեթոդով կառուցվածները), որոնց դեպքում պայթյունը ավելի մեծ վնաս կարա տա, որտեւ դրանց եթե մի սյունը քանդվի, կարող ա շենքի էդ հատվածը բոլոր հարկերով միասին քանդվի: Բայց դե եթե նստեին պայթյունի վնասներ հաշվեին, պիտի ընդհանրապես ոչ մի տեղ գազ չքաշեին, մենատներից բացի:  :Jpit: 




> դրա համար ավելի հարմար կլիներ, եթե շենքերը իրենց կածելնիները ունենային:
> Զեյթունում կան նմանատիպ շենքեր: Ավելի մատչելի ու ապահով:


Լավ, ենթադրենք կաթսայատուն ունեցան ու շենքում գազ չեղավ, բա մարդիկ ո՞նց են լողանալու: Չեմ կարծում, թե գեյզեր կոչեցյալ սարքը տաք ջրի հարցի համար լավ լուծում ա, առավել եւս, որ պետք ա լրացուցիչ հոսանքի գիծ մոնտաժել, որտեւ ֆանտաստիկ հզոր սարք ա:

Բացի էդ` կաթսայատունն ունի մի հատ լուրջ թերություն, որի պատճառով անձամբ ես չէի ուզի, որ մեր շենքը տենց լիներ. եթե շենքում կաթսայատուն ա լինում, մարդկանց տունն ուզած չուզած տաքանում ա, հետո պառավոյի մարդը (դե ոնց որ լույսի, գազի եւնի մարդ  :LOL: ) գալիս ասում ա, որ էսքան փող ես պարտք` անկախ նրանից դու էդ տանն ապրում ես, թե ոչ ու թքած, թե չես ուզում նման ձեւով տունդ ջեռուցել:

Ապահովի առումով նույնպես էնքան էլ համամիտ չեմ: Բա որ խողովակը կամ մարտկոցը պայթեց ու ջուրը սկսեց լցվել տուն, ի՞նչ են անում: Մինչեւ նկուղի բանալիները ճարեն, շենքը ջրաշխարհ կդառնա:  :LOL:

----------


## My World My Space

> Բացի էդ` կաթսայատունն ունի մի հատ լուրջ թերություն, որի պատճառով անձամբ ես չէի ուզի, որ մեր շենքը տենց լիներ. եթե շենքում կաթսայատուն ա լինում, մարդկանց տունն ուզած չուզած տաքանում ա, հետո պառավոյի մարդը (դե ոնց որ լույսի, գազի եւնի մարդ ) գալիս ասում ա, որ էսքան փող ես պարտք` անկախ նրանից դու էդ տանն ապրում ես, թե ոչ ու թքած, թե չես ուզում նման ձեւով տունդ ջեռուցել:



Ռամշ քեզ ո՞վ ա ասում, որ առանց քո ցանկության կարան տունդ ջեռուցեն, չե՞ս ւոզում, խնդիր չկա, պառ չես ունենում, բայց տանդ միջով անցնում են խողովակները, որից էլ դու անվճար մի քիչ տաքություն ստանում ես այնուամենայնիվ....

----------


## My World My Space

> Ժող, ո՞նց եք հաջողացնում տենց քիչ հոսանք սպառել: 
> Մեր մոտ ամառները միջինում 7-9 հազար ա բռնում , բայց առանձնապես ոչ մի շատ սպառող սարք չունենք:
> Դե հիմա էլ, որ հոսանքով ենք տունը տաքացնում` բնականաբար մի քիչ ավել` 17,000-ի կարգի: 
> 
> Հետոքրքիր ա, որ էն էլեկտրոնային հաշվիչներից դնենք, էլի կարում ե՞ն ավել գրեն:


էլեկտրոնայինն ավելի վատ ա, հեռուստացույցի էն նեոնային լույսն էլ զգում ու ֆռռում ա.....

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ քեզ ո՞վ ա ասում, որ առանց քո ցանկության կարան տունդ ջեռուցեն, չե՞ս ւոզում, խնդիր չկա, պառ չես ունենում, բայց տանդ միջով անցնում են խողովակները, որից էլ դու անվճար մի քիչ տաքություն ստանում ես այնուամենայնիվ....


Չգիտեմ` ոնց են անում, բայց ժամանակին, երբ որոշ տեղերում (օրինակ` ՀԱԹ) սկսել էին կենտրոնական ջեռուցում տալ, տենց դեպքեր եղել են:

----------


## My World My Space

> Չգիտեմ` ոնց են անում, բայց ժամանակին, երբ որոշ տեղերում (օրինակ` ՀԱԹ) սկսել էին կենտրոնական ջեռուցում տալ, տենց դեպքեր եղել են:


 հիմա տենց չի, որովհետև լոկալ կաթսայատների կառուցման ժամանակ բնակիչները նույնպես որոշակի տոկոսով  մասնակցում են շին. ծախսերին, պայմանագիր են կնքում

----------


## Zangezur

> Բայց բարձրահարկերում խի են գազ քաշում, մի տեսակ հեչ ապահով չի...


Առաջին փորձնական բարձրահարկը եղելա մերը՝ 18 հարկանի: Ուղիղ երկու տարի պայքարա գնացել որպեսզի գազ ունենանք: Սկզբում երբ դիմում ներկայացրեցինք, եկան շենքը ստուգեցին, ու եզրակացություն տվեցին, որի մեջ մտցված էր անվտանգության 5 տեսակի համակարգերի բացակայություն: Օրինակ մտցրել էին պաժառնի համակարգի բացակայությունը, որը երևի թե ոչ մի շենքում չկա: Մեր շենքի համատիրության նախագահը մոտ մեկ տարվա մեջ հայռուսգազի նշած անվտանգության համակարգ ներդրեց, բայց էտ ապուշները սկսեցին ատկազ կանգնել: Երևան գազը գցում էր Հայռուսգազի վրա, Հայռուսգազ էլ Երևան գազի վրա: Վերջը մի տարվա պայքարի արդյունքում մեր շենքը քաշեցին:
Նույնիսկ ամեն հարկում էն տների սիկնալիզատորներից դրեցին, Ճկուն խողովակներով արգելեցին բնակարանները գազ քաշել, իսկ բնակարանային մոնտաժը կատարեց իրանց լավագույն գազավիկ:
Հիմիկվա պայմաններում կարելիա ասել, որ 5 հարկանի շենքերի պես ապահովա մեր շենք, նույնիսկ ավելի ապահով: Օրինակ ի տարբերություն մյուս շենքների շենքի առաջինից մինչև վերջին հարկ գնացող գլխավոչ գազատարը գտնվումա  բազ միջավայրում:

----------

